# Stronger than Sandy storm



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/storm-stronger-sandy-heads-alaska-will-chill-much-u-s-n243391



> The remnants of a Pacific typhoon will pound Alaska with enough force to produce 50-foot waves, then shove across two-thirds of the Lower 48 and drive temperatures to wintry levels next week.




Are you watching this storm. It's suppose to effect much of the nation following days.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I hadn't seen anything about the cause, but I did notice our forecast was looking a bit frosty for the next week. Can't wait to see how the new stove performs.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Cord of wood on the front porch, another cord and a half in garage, and about 4-5 cord stacked out side.
Pantry stocked, freezers stocked, few weeks worth of chicken feed, couple months worth toilet paper....bring it on.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a few small things to get done yet, hopefully tomorrow I can get them done. My plow truck still needs a clutch, so I hope any snow fall waits for a week.
I think we might be for a long winter again.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ready to roll here.
Candles
Wood
Feed
350 gallons of water clean water in a tank for all life forms
Parts to finally make a hand pump....could get the time.
bo
Car topped
Spare batteries.
Meds good for a few weeks
Tents anchored four feet in the ground every two feet of the perimeters and these tents are not the normal kind. They are walled up with timber on the insides. My animals live in them.

No snow on the ground this year 
Temp out side 37f
Winds normal 12 miles
It has been a great fall.

Dishes and laundry do while waiting for a storm is better than dirty dishes in the dark.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like it will miss us here. Only 2 days in the next week with rain forecast, so I'll finally get some wood cutting and hauling done, I hope. 

Oh, if it did hit us, we're ready. Plenty of wood, can cook on the woodstove or camp stove, plenty of food and water stored, house is clean, laundry and dishes done, and other than a town trip on Monday, no reason to leave the place.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm on the other side of the country, so hopefully if we do get anything from it, it's pretty much calmed down by then.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Supposed to drive all the way down to the Gulf Coast with highs in 30's here in MO. No snow mentioned but we're ready for anything. Will just stay home and tend the fires. Pa got the outdoor wood boiler going to day as it takes a bout 24 hours to get up to temp so you can circulate the water. Plus have wood stove we can cook on in kitchen. 

TV keeps talking about Alaska getting vicious storms.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

man oh man not liking that at all. Did get the chicken coop winterized well all most until I got pulled away with baby sitting duty. I hate when I have a plan and its gets sidetracked by other people. At least its not the -12 like last winter.
Stay worm all.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

OH no another polar vortex.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Old Vet said:


> OH no another polar vortex.


Not even funny, last winter was nasty. I told the wife were going to on a vacation if it was like last year. 

Gramma, take the dog for a week. LOL


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/storm-stronger-sandy-heads-alaska-will-chill-much-u-s-n243391
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching this storm. It's suppose to effect much of the nation following days.


It's super typhoon Nuri, some meteorologists are calling it a _cyclone bomb_. I noticed this was already reported several days ago in General Chat and Single Tree. Canada's emergency services crews have been watching and prepping for this one since the beginning of the month and obviously it's going to effect the entire continent but undoubtedly Canada will be getting the worst of it.

The link below is showing its progression and explains why it's called a cyclone bomb. If you want more information about it try looking up _super typhoon Nuri_, it's the biggest super typhoon that the Pacific has generated in quite a few years. Apparently there will be more big ones to come as the Pacific is warm and expected to be very active this year and seems to be living up to expectations. Ana over Hawaii was just the beginning of it. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2014/11/remnants_of_typhoon_nuri_expec.html


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

we are ready, but we are topping off the big water containers and filling up all the vehicles this weekend... got the blankets out to cover our old windows... got plenty of food for us and the furbabies so all is good..


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Prayers and safe thoughts for our Alaska members. I know hellacious weather is just a part of life up there, but this looks like it could be very bad. Anyone in the path of this storm, please stay safe. :benice:


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

It has started here today, very strong winds and a high today of 38. The winds howled all night.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Forcast said:


> man oh man not liking that at all. Did get the chicken coop winterized well all most until I got pulled away with baby sitting duty. I hate when I have a plan and its gets sidetracked by other people. At least its not the -12 like last winter.
> Stay worm all.


So you want up to hit the tequila? :buds::drum:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

scooter, stay warm and be careful if you go out in it.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They are predicting the highs for this coming week to be in the 20's. I'm just hoping that the farmers around here get the rest of their corn out of the fields.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck everyone and stay safe!!!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

scooter said:


> They are predicting the highs for this coming week to be in the 20's. I'm just hoping that the farmers around here get the rest of their corn out of the fields.


That sounds like spring in MN.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing but great weather I my part of alaska. 6:30 pm Sun long gone and the temp is 44f 
Winds the normal steady of like 12 miles... that is calm. Winds can whip up pretty steady for hours at 70 mph. With gust that are strong enough that require houses in certain paths to be built to withstand 100 mile winds.....the hillside of anchorage with really fancy homes is one of those tracks.

I'm hoping they hyped this as it's been talked about for like two weeks now. Honestly getting extra feed to be extra ready meant that I rushed and drove in worse weather at night....which I hate. I can't win. Oh well there are storms every winter....now how to decorate the water tank for Christmas is on my list.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Nothing but great weather I my part of alaska. 6:30 pm Sun long gone and the temp is 44f
> Winds the normal steady of like 12 miles... that is calm. Winds can whip up pretty steady for hours at 70 mph. With gust that are strong enough that require houses in certain paths to be built to withstand 100 mile winds.....the hillside of anchorage with really fancy homes is one of those tracks.
> 
> I'm hoping they hyped this as it's been talked about for like two weeks now. Honestly getting extra feed to be extra ready meant that I rushed and drove in worse weather at night....which I hate. I can't win. Oh well there are storms every winter....now how to decorate the water tank for Christmas is on my list.




Are you sure your not in NM? We have the same temp and wind. It was a lovely (not) 34* this morning with 50mph winds this morning.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

They saying we might get a freeze here in this area, or may not depending on cloud cover. Gonna have to make a run outside to pick peppers and tomatoes if it does. This would put the first frost about a week or ten days ahead of schedule.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

It's starting to hit here. The wind is picking up (again) and it's supposed to go down to 14F by tonight and that's the warmest we'll see for a week. Below 0 at night and highs in the single digits plus a few inches of snow. Not too bad, really. I'm set here at home but am a bit worried about DH and DD up in the hills at elk camp.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My weather news is showing it isn't going to affect us. It's supposed to drop temps on the eastern half of the state but not here. We'll see I guess. Better get the pipes ready just in case.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like it's going to get to us till Thursday. Have a few days of 50's and 60's before it hits. Although, it looks like it will be a "non issue" when it does get here. High's in the 30's and lake effect snow (which almost never falls this far south of the lake)....kind of normal for early Nov here. Can't see far out enough to know how long it will last, though.

Okay ETA: Found a longer range forecast....looks like it's going to last a while and get down right cold in about 11 days. High's in the 20's is NOT normal for us this time of year. THANKS for making me look!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here in mn they're predicting 6+ inches. I had to get some groceries today and people were in a panic!


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I was reading someplace, the barometric pressure was recorded from a buoy at sea Friday night to be 924 milibars. 
I don't really know what all that stuff means, but the last time NOAA recorded that low of pressure was back in 1977, (another super storm)

We are in the calm before the storm now, Our area is calling for 12 inches of snow, I heard one source say, it might be possible as much as 18" by Tuesday.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Forecast for here is for rain turning to snow Monday night and cold temps in the entire long term forecast. I'm praying that rain turning to snow doesn't turn out to be ICE. We're pretty well prepped here except dh's ongoing health issues. As long as he remains stable and we can stay home we should be fine. We have a natural gas whole house generator so should stay warm if the electricity goes out. We live in a high wind area so power lines are built to withstand the winds, but ICE is a whole different story. I'm going to the pharmacy to get dh's RX tomorrow a.m. and will top off the gas in one vehicle. We don't need groceries as I shopped on Friday.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Our highs are forecasted to be in the high 40's to the mid 30's starting tomorrow and through the next 10 days. Lowest temp at 16. doesn't look like we'll get any snow. A bit colder then normal, but not bad.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

They canceled many of the schools around here today. We have about 1 inch of snow. At this rate, the kids will be going to school in july :facepalm:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes. my brother lives at the very top east of the UP, they are calling for 2 feet.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

fixitguy said:


> I was reading someplace, the barometric pressure was recorded from a buoy at sea Friday night to be 924 milibars.


I'm not a "weather head" but that doesn't seem too bad to me. That would be the low 27's in inches. Storms often drop us into the low 28's to upper 27's here, I think. (often being a few times a winter... but not every storm) I wonder what is "normal" for that buoy's location?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The local weatherman says that by the time it hits us in the Kansas Midwest, that it will just be a storm.

That being said, it will be, for us, the first real cold of the year, and a little rain or snow *IS* possible! So, yesterday the top of the cold frame went on, and today I am determined to get my potted cabbages and other cold hardy plants in it! 

And, I need to make sure both cats are inside tonight, because the cold will hit around midnight. The cats often like to be outside if it is only a little cold, and the forecast is for a mild evening! It will not be cold at ALL until the wee hours of the morning, but then it will get QUITE cold! True winter arrives this week!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

When I turned on the Twin Cities weather at 6:00 A.M., they were getting hit with the snow. There had already been over 50 accidents on the freeways. Flights are cancelled.
Down here in SE MN, it's just windy and no snow, yet.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

We had to be in Mpls at 715 and left very, very early. Thankfully we beat traffic.

If anyone lives in or near the cities, DRIVE SLOWLY. The interstate is fair to poor but the exit and entrance ramps are pure and total ice. We came home and I crept along at 2 mph and the car was still sliding sideways. I know the plows are doing their best but most of the roads are not plowed. 

By the grace of God we are home safely now..the doctor herself was 2 hours late..what a huge pita this storm has been timing-wise. It sure caught a lot of people off guard.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

49f and light clouds just a hint of a breeze. Not a flake of snow. My brother just called from New York worried about the weather we are reported to be dealing with.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

scooter said:


> When I turned on the Twin Cities weather at 6:00 A.M., they were getting hit with the snow. There had already been over 50 accidents on the freeways. Flights are cancelled.
> Down here in SE MN, it's just windy and no snow, yet.


Every time it snowes around here the folks from north say they know how to drive on snow and we don't. I heard that from several people that I pulled from ditches.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Wishes of well being to those caught in this one!
From what I've read the west(especially south in Oregon where I am) won't get much of this. That said we Will get our first freeze tonight but it'll be back to 50s days and 40s nights right away according to forecasts. My maple managed to finally turn red though and maybe the parsnips will sweeten now.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Old Vet said:


> Every time it snowes around here the folks from north say they know how to drive on snow and we don't. I heard that from several people that I pulled from ditches.


I think its a seasonal disorder for some... it takes a snow or two to relearn how to drive. The storm came in late in the night as rain, so it was all ice on the roads, I would imagine.
My county across the river, pulls the plows at 10 p.m.~restarts about 4 am


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Portland, OR is getting some big wind coming down the Columbia Gorge from this system - Weather Channel has a high wind warning posted for my zip code, but it's calm so far. It is starting to look like we might be in for some snow or freezing rain Wed night or Thurs, or we might just get rain. Who knows! Down to 25 so far tonight. Froze last night, so the rest of the garden is done for the year. It's a little early, but not too far out of line. Still a good reminder to make sure things are buttoned up and battened down.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

fixitguy said:


> I was reading someplace, the barometric pressure was recorded from a buoy at sea Friday night to be 924 milibars.
> I don't really know what all that stuff means, but the last time NOAA recorded that low of pressure was back in 1977, (another super storm)
> 
> We are in the calm before the storm now, Our area is calling for 12 inches of snow, I heard one source say, it might be possible as much as 18" by Tuesday.


Barometic pressure for Hurricane Wilma in 2005 dropped as low as 882. Wilma was one of five storm names retired during the 2005 season, four of which came over us, Dennis, Katrina, Rita, and Wilma. Although pieces of our wooden fence were blown down in each storm, we rebuilt it between Rita and Wilma; it did not move. Wilma did cause some roof damage, but we were due for a new one anyway. Other than that we were relatively unscathed other than the put-away-clean-up routine.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, we didn't get hardly any snow but it has gotten chilly. It was -12F this AM, zero yesterday AM. Only got up to 14F yesterday, which was a bit warmer than called for. We're supposed to get up to 8F today. They keep pushing back when it's going to warm up, though. When it started, it was supposed to warm up today, now we're looking at Sunday before we see anything out of the single digits. My goats are rather put out at me. 

On another note, it's been a great trial run for the solar heated stock tank that I _finally_ got around to making. Yesterday was the first time there was ice in the drinking hole after 2 days of teens or below and no sun for 3 days. We also had wind most of the time. There was only maybe 1/2" of ice and only in the exposed drinking hole. It was a little thicker this morning, but still easily broken and it's clear and sunny today. Be interesting to see what it does.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We dodged a bullet here - the forecasted snow/sleet/freezing rain event went south of us. It's been cold for this time of year, low 20's overnight, mid 30's during the day, but no precip. It's all good.

It was funny watching the Portland, OR stations running extended weather coverage this morning and trying to come up with something to talk about - there was NOTHING going on, lol.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, Alaska got cold last night.
12 in kenai
And 21 in Kasilof 

So it seems that the worse is over.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

9 inches of snow here last night and today. I love it - it covered up all my messes till spring! I do kinda feel crappy abut not filling the hole in the driveway tho, it's going to be a bear when it thaws.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The more I hear, the happier I am to live where I do. I'm not ready for the snow yet - it's not Christmas!

Although the nights are in the 20s, today it reached 50* and sunny - gave me a chance to did potatoes, dahlias, and glads. Forgot about the Jerusalem artichokes, though! :doh:


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We are up on the Kuskokwim and we had unseasonably warm weather. All of the ice and snow melted.


----------

